# Kwila Anyone??



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I was recently on the coast for a craft show-near Arcata Calif. I stopped at Almquist Lumber and found some Kwila (Meranbu?) It is a nice brown with fine streaks of lighter and darker brown and some flecks of yellow and white. Has anyone worked with this wood. I cut a 30" length and have started a box. I'm wondering about finishing the wood. It is dense and heavy. Anyone have any suggestions? Besides shipping it to you for testing! Robert


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob, we get a lot of Kwilla or Merbau… it comes in from New Guinea and Indonesia… used a lot for decking and outdoor furniture..
I have used it for cutting boards and Lazy Larrys.. nice dense easy to work.. routes well and finishes well too..
Hope this is of help'








This is Merbau with an English mahogany stain…
Larry


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Great looking wood, never seen it before. You will have to let us know what you think of it.


----------

